# Looking for someone to review project 3D plans



## CYC (15 Jan 2004)

Hi all, 
I am currently drawing 3D plans for a drill press and morticer stand, 60x60x80cm. I was wondering if anyone would be interested to review the plans to see if there are flaws in the design, anything that with experience you might find will not work.
I am drawing it in Sketchup, Signal you may be the only person using this software but I'll chance asking everyone


----------



## Signal (15 Jan 2004)

CYC,

you can render the draing as a JPG and post that. Every one will be able to have a gander then.

Signal


----------



## CYC (15 Jan 2004)

Rendering and saving as jpg will be like taking a picture of the finished product. On the outside I don't expect that you will see much problems, it's more in the construction that I wanted some feedback.
I am still relatively novice to woodworking, so I am expecting to have come up with bad designs. Especially for the drawers.

Anyway, I will finish the drawing and post a jpg later.


----------



## CYC (16 Jan 2004)

Ok I have made some stills of the project. You can see them here:
http://homepage.eircom.net/~cycworkshop/temp.htm

If anyone is interested to get these plans or to review them I can send the file by Personal Message. I have drawn all the components as they would be assembled, to the exact size. It is possible to explode all the objects to see and measure every angle  
You can use the evaluation version of Sketchup to use this plan :wink: 

Feedback is welcome. If you see anything that won't work just let me know. Or if you have any question on what is what.

Also, just to let you know that I still have one thing to add to this, I want to install caster under it as the idea is to move the base around the workshop. The Morticer and Drill press will be back to back (and side to side), screwed on the top plate. This way I can fit both machines on a 60cmx60cm unit without obstruction with each other. 

I'll have picture when it's all done... no ETA


----------



## Signal (16 Jan 2004)

CYC,

looks good, send me the drawings if you like.

One thing to consider is the weight of you dill press and mirticia,
will your cabinet support them with out collapsing in a pile of
kindling and scrap iron?

Cheers

Sginal


----------



## CYC (16 Jan 2004)

The top will be 30mm thick, made from a long plank of pine I saved from a very large machinery container. That's why you see 2 pieces on the top part, I'll joint them with biscuits.
The posts are all made of 38mmx75mm timber. I am hoping this should cope easily with the load. Am I wrong?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jan 2004)

The only thing i would possibly add is some form of anti tipping rail on the drawers otherwise IMHO tiz lookin good


----------



## Signal (16 Jan 2004)

Well spotteed anobium, nothing worse than hoping round the workshop
screaming blue murder after a drawer has dropped on your toes. DAMHIKT!

Signal


----------



## CYC (16 Jan 2004)

AP, well spotted. In fact I have them in but they don't show on the stills. Signal you should be able to see them in the 3D file. Thanks guys, I can see you are on the ball  

Can you give me suggestions for the casters. I was looking at prices and they are very expensive to get 2 fixed ones and 2 swiveling with brakes. As expensive as all the materials for the unit itself!
I was thinking of having just 2 fixed caster at the back with some feet that won't touch the ground when you tilt the unit a little. Although I am not sure about not breaking your back trying it with the machinery on and the drawers full :roll:


----------



## Signal (16 Jan 2004)

CYC,

Doh, there they are on the front right left view, just had to remove one of the side panels to see them, well done 

As for casters yes the are dear arent they. The thing that would worry about with lift tip drag method, apart from a hernia :shock:, is that the unit is likely to be a bit top heavy and you may lift and end up going over the top with it, again DAMHIKT  


Signal


----------



## CYC (16 Jan 2004)

Hummm, this is not a great solution indeed.
It looks like this could cost me a lot in proper casters :!: :?: :?


----------



## llangatwgnedd (17 Jan 2004)

Set of braked and unbraked castors I use for my router table came from Axminster much cheaper than Screwfix they are solid when brake is applied

http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?part=S0402


the base of the stand will have to be larger to accommodate the casters is my only design input


----------



## Noel (17 Jan 2004)

Hi CYC,

Well drawn plans. I've a few comments:
Is it going to be high enough? Not knowing what model of morticer or DP it may be ok but at 800mm for me personally (at 5' 8") it would be too low. I prefer the item to be drilled to be at eye level, but that's only my taste. My own DP is about 1,400 mm off the floor. Ref the morticer I like the table to be somewhere around upper chest height. Which brings me to my 2nd point. I've a Delta morticer and, indeed with other models I've used, the sheer leverage needed to drill and chisel through hardwood(even with good quality chisel & bit) may, as we say in these parts, cowp the base. Perhaps a wider base might solve this.
Lastly SP's Axminster castors are good, although I think a wide base will increase stability. My preference to enhance stability would be to attach non castor wheels on one end, say about 2", and mount the axle as high as possible so that the leg of the stand is as close as possible to the floor.
I've done this on my BS stand and built a cam operated device with 2 small castors that, when the cam lever is used, lift the castors off the floor and the stand rests on the floor. Maybe haven't explained this too well, can send you a pic if interested. 
Rgds

Noel


----------



## CYC (18 Jan 2004)

Thanks for all your inputs, it helps a lot.

Yes Noely, I would love to see pictures of what you are talking about, it's hard to picture it  

By enlarging the base will I not risk weakening the cross posts? I mean the longer the horizontal post will be the more they will be subject to sagging. You have a fair point regarding the stability but it may introduce another problem. Although the weight will be on left and right of the centre line (one machine on each side).


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2004)

Hi

The plans look great. I notice you said you was using Sketchup software. Does anyone know of something similar or any free software for drawing plans ??

Thanks


----------



## CYC (18 Jan 2004)

I am afraid not  

Nothing is free, ever! Except the good advice from this Forum users' :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2004)

I would disagree with you there. I have and use some great freeware software for cleaning the pc etc.

Is the software you used to draw your plans easy to use ??

And how much was it please??

Thanks for the reply


----------



## CYC (18 Jan 2004)

Sketchup is a very good, easy to use 3D software. I would say it is really architect oriented but does work very well for sketching furniture. Also I really like the sketch feel it gives, there is even a way to extend the line to make it really look like a concept drawing.

Have a look at www.sketchup.com, the license fees are there too. You can download an evaluation version which you can use for something like 80 hours. Enough time to give you a good feel for it. You'll have to enter your details though.
The tutorials on this site are excellent and will give you a good idea of what the software does and how.


----------

